# Fire TV and Fire stick



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the Fire TV.  A friend is asking for the Stick for her birthday.  She didn't know there was a "box" media player.  What are the basic differences?  I don't know.  There must be some as the box is more $ than the stick.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is Amazon's comparison page.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=201640900

I think the big difference for me is that the Fire TV will let you connect to wired ethernet instead of having to do everything wirelessly. I still believe that a wired connection is better for things where speed makes a difference (streaming).

But I keep a Fire Stick in my travel bag and we've used it in hotels and stuff like that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the 4K box now. When the stick first came out I got one of those deals, what was it, 20 bucks? I had nothing but issues with it. It kept skipping streams, got locked up and kept not keeping wifi connected. Now I been reading that the newer sticks are much better than that first one, but that was my experience with it. I also have a roku which I moved upstairs. I got the Fire box when it was on sale and to get another 4 K option. I don't like how my TV apps work. The FireTV box is very fast, faster than my roku3. I have it wired, rather than doing the wifi. Never had any issues with it as far as streaming anything so far. 

I think there are plenty of happy people with the stick. I wouldn't use one again myself, but I like my stuff to be as stable and fast as I can get it and I needed 4K. I haven't compared all the stuff on it but the box would have more space on it and the processor would be faster. It has 4K, wired connected in addition to wifi. usb can be connected to it. I guess it depends what one needs.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think my friend is going to get both for her birthday.    She said she wanted the stick so she could move it from TV to TV (maybe 3 TV?).  I think the box is more stable than the stick.  So probably both.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I noticed that Fire TV Stick has a new model with 
Alexa Voice Remote/Media Player...

it doesn't ship until around Easter,  but my question is do they charge your credit card now or when it ships


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

When it ships.  Bought both the box and stick for my friend.  Box was delivered about a week ago.  Stick is being delivered today.  Happy Birthday, Donna.    Her birthday is the 27th.


----------

